# When did rubber outsoles become a premium feature?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would say 95% of snowboarders use their gear less than 6 times a year so even a foam outsole will last 5+ years. The rest of us are buying higher end boots for many other reasons


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hahah
Great grip, great durability, great traction.... suuuuuure.

I haven't read that actual quote but..... you are correct, foam outsoles are slippery as hell and do not last as long as rubber soles. Foam soles are lighter. That's about it.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a boot without rubber sole. I have had the foam sole boots before and.... I'd rather have rubber.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

redlude97 said:


> I would say 95% of snowboarders use their gear less than 6 times a year so even a foam outsole will last 5+ years. The rest of us are buying higher end boots for many other reasons


Never thought of it that way, but completely valid. Average riders like that do seem to be who this price range is aimed for so that makes sense I guess.

Thx


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> hahah
> Great grip, great durability, great traction.... suuuuuure.
> 
> I haven't read that actual quote but..... you are correct, foam outsoles are slippery as hell and do not last as long as rubber soles. Foam soles are lighter. That's about it.
> ...


I remember the quote being in their [pretty much useless] video overviews lol

But yeah fuck this- I do sometimes hike around. I'm gonna try the Hi-Standard and hopefully that will fit. Very reputable, but never tried it. Years ago I heard the toe box was real soft and squished by toe straps, but hopefully that's fixed now


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You can find pretty cheap Salomon or K2 which have rubber soles...


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> You can find pretty cheap Salomon or K2 which have rubber soles...


Lol even Salomon is infected now... _"EVA outsole for long-lasting durability!"_ FFS...
Tried K2/Ride boots before. Their weird geometry doesn't really work for me...created pressure points on my foot shape. The ThirtyTwo style fits me much better.

I have heard nothing but good things about Nitro boots and they look solid. However, I can't seem to find them for sale anywhere. Would like to try em but no one seems to have them. Did they go out of business or something?

I might just go with thirtytwos again tho since I don't ride more than 10 days a season usually, going off what redlude said. Will try some on this weekend if i can


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You can blame 32. The Lashed most specifically. People wanted smaller and lighter boots, super easy to do that by just taking off the sole. 

No it doesn't hold up.

There is some Ride, Burton, DC, and Vans that are lower price and have rubber.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, my Thirty Two TM-Twos have the foam sole and while it's held up fine so far the lack of traction is downright dangerous on sketchy hikes. I really need to replace them even though I love everything else about the boot.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I gave up on the tm twos are a season a few years back because of the foam sole. It is super sketchy on icey hikes. I've been riding on some Nitros Teams the last few years and love them. 

I'm trying the Burton Almighty's this year and they are mostly foam with key areas with rubber. Hopefully I don't regret my decision. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Higher end 32's have rubber or vibram soles.............


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Higher end 32's have rubber or vibram soles.............


That's the point of the thread


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

My TM-2's are as slippery as moss on a boat ramp. I had always had B's with Vibram soles, so I didn't even think about it when I bought the 32's. Thankfully, I have never fallen, but I sure have had some sketchy slips with them. They are outright dangerous when walking through an icy parking lot. I'll never buy another set without making sure it has a great sole. It doesn't have to be Vibram, but it sure won't be this foam BS.


----------

